# The ban game



## Pipsqueak

I saw this idea on a dog forum and I thought it'd be fun to start a thread on here. Basically what you do is 'ban' the person above you for something really silly, such as having such a cute avatar, or not using a period. Of course you're not really banned and you can come back to the thread and keep playing.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Sounds like a fun game!

I ban you for putting a smiley at the end of your post.


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for having Ash as your profile picture!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

You are banned for putting an Exclamation Mark at the end of your sentence.


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for joining the forum before me.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

You're banned for changing you profile pic!


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for banning mee!!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your banned for putting an extra e in me!


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for not using an apostrophe!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

You're banned for using the word not!


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for using an exclamation point after you banned me for it.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Your banned for using a winking smilely face!


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for your typo!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

You're banned for having 4 rabbits!


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for only having one!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

You're banned for baking your bunny cookies!


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for not!(ok I don't actually know that lol)


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

You're banned for saying I didn't but I did!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Ooh did they turn out good?  Anyway you're banned for using did and didn't in the same sentence!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

The first batch turned out bad and the second one was better. 

You're banned for using a question mark.


----------



## Pipsqueak

I bet Ash liked them. 

You're banned for making two batches of cookies!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

He did. 

You're banned for living in Tennessee.


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for writing Tennessee!


----------



## woahlookitsme

You are banned for using a contraction


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for not using a period.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

You're banned for using "".


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for using quotation marks!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

You're banned for entering a Smokeyanne and Smokeyann in rabbit registry.


----------



## Pipsqueak

Dangit you got me! Lol I had another really good picture I wanted to add though.

You're banned for having an American chinchilla rabbit.


----------



## woahlookitsme

You are banned for having a wooly rabbit.


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for having Tans!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

You're banned for not including Loki in your rabbit registry!


----------



## Pipsqueak

I was actually gonna do that today but I'm lazy so I didn't lol.

You're banned for using the word banned!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Haha, well its hard to enter 4 rabbits in the rabbit registry. Even entering Ash took a while.

You're banned for using the word banned two times in you're post!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Any more bans? Haha. :biggrin:


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for posting twice!!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

You're banned for using two exclamation marks!


----------



## Pipsqueak

You're banned for only using one!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

You're banned for doing your computer!


----------



## Pipsqueak

Lolwut??

You're banned for living in West Virginia!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit

Its a valid ban isn't it?  LOL.

You're banned for using two question marks!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for using "LOL" in your reply.


----------



## BunBun71

I ban you for using a 'your' in your sentence.


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for the extermely short and to-the-point statement. Although mine was the same, but banners don't have to follow the bans they set for others.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you from using long sentences when you answer


----------



## Madelyn L.

I ban you for putting a smiley face at the end of your sentence


----------



## BunBun71

I ban you for putting a silly face at the end of your sentence.


----------



## Madelyn L.

I ban you for having 14 words in your sentence


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you for not putting a period at the end of your sentence.


----------



## Madelyn L.

I ban you for putting a period at the end of your sentence


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you from using a laugh emoji


----------



## Catlyn

I shall ban you, for your signature lacks a full stop at the end of its single sentence.


----------



## Lucas the Bun

I ban you for commenting at 3:37 PM.


----------



## Madelyn L.

I ban you for putting an emoji at the end off your sentence.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

You're banned from spelling of wrong


----------



## Lucas the Bun

I ban you for ending your sentence with a g


----------



## Helix5

I ban you for not using a period at the end of your sentence.


----------



## Lucas the Bun

I ban you for being from Earth .


----------



## Pumpkin

You are ALL banned for banning other people.


----------



## Catlyn

I veto! Banning is banned more! 
I ban you for having food as your username.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you from using a exclamation point!


----------



## Pumpkin

I ban you for being hypocritical


----------



## Catlyn

Haha well sorry, am in a cranky mood because mum picked a fight about my boys' food again, and then she cried when i nicely told her off. If i've explained the same story to her over 50 times, i ain't telling her no more. If she wants to be blissfully ignorant, then she may go right ahead but i will do something about it.

I'm not in the mood to ban anyone on this forum, i'll ban my mum for purposefully being ignorant.


----------



## Helix5

I ban you for typing more than 20 words!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you from using less than 20 words!


----------



## Pumpkin

I ban you for being hypocritical! I can't believe I have to keep banning you for hypocrisy! Banned for life!!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you for banning me for life!


----------



## Helix5

I ban you for owning a rabbit


----------



## Scarlette

I ban you from giving your rabbit treats today !


----------



## Pumpkin

Hey, how'd you know?!


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I ban you for a cute bun photo.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I ban you for putting a bow on your rabbit.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you from having an outside bunny


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I ban you for having a floofy bun.


----------



## Madelyn L.

I ban you for spelling fluffy “floofy”


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I ban you for using quotation marks in your post.


----------



## Helix5

I ban you for not using "quotation" marks in that post.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I ban you for living on earth.


----------



## Scarlette

0-0


----------



## Catlyn

I shall ban you for the funny face.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I shall ban you for banning someone for a funny face.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you for using a period.


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I ban you for being so evil and laughing about it


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I ban you for not using a full stop.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you for banning @Mariam+Theo


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I ban you for not banning me! I deserved to be banned


----------



## Madelyn L.

I ban you for wishing you were banned!


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I ban you for the laugh face!


----------



## Madelyn L.

I ban you for using an exclamation point!


----------



## Mariam+Theo

I ban you for being a hypocrite and also using an exclamation point.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you for having a 3-year old bunny!


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I ban you for being last seen eight minutes ago in conversation.


----------



## Madelyn L.

I ban you for having a cute bunny


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

I ban you for having a really cool profile picture


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I ban you for giving your bunny a cute little house in your profile picture.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

I ban you for putting a period at the end of your sentence


----------



## Madelyn L.

I ban you for not putting a period at the end of your sentence.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you for using a period at the end of your sentence


----------



## Catlyn

I shall ban you for even more hyporcrisy. So much of it flailing around! Hypocrites banned for life! (Would also result in me getting banned but ay well.)


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you for banning all the hypocrites! Even though you are one yourself!


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I ban you for having a bun that looks cute and soft.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you for having a very short signature.


----------



## ButskoBata

Pipsqueak said:


> I saw this idea on a dog forum and I thought it'd be fun to start a thread on here. Basically what you do is 'ban' the person above you for something really silly, such as having such a cute avatar, or not using a period. Of course you're not really banned and you can come back to the thread and keep playing.


This sounds like the most retarded game ever lol


----------



## Mariam+Theo

> I ban you for having a very short signature.


I ban you for having a very long signature.


----------



## Catlyn

ButskoBata said:


> This sounds like the most retarded game ever lol


I shall ban you for daring to say that, even if it were a joke.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you for having two buns


----------



## Catlyn

Pardon?
Buns do best in pairs and groups, sorry for trying to make my buns' lives better! No offense or anything, sometimes i do wish that i hadn't gotten Storm (or any other bun for that matter) so soon after losing Musti but oh well, the past is set in stone and i'm not complaining about having a duo, even though they seem to be hellbent on bullying one another when attempting to (re)bond.


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for saying h*llbent!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I ban you for using an asterisk


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for not ending your sentence with puncuation.


----------



## Madelyn L.

I ban you for banning @CamelNewt528962


----------



## Madelyn L.

Wait! We responded at the same time! I ban you for having numbers in your username


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

I ban you for having letters in your username!!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for reacting with a Haha @Madelyn L.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

I ban you for banning @Madelyn L. for reacting with a Haha!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for banning me for banning @Madelyn L. for reacting with a Haha!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you for banning @HoppyRabbits06 for banning you for banning @Madelyn L. with a haha!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for banning me for banning @HoppyRabbits06 for banning me for banning @Madelyn L.!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you for banning me!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for not knowing your rabbits gender lol!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you for having a rabbit with floppy ears!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for joining RabbitsOnline before me!!!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

I ban you for being a well-known member!!!!!!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for using so many exclamation marks!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

i ban you for only using one!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for not capitalizing your "i"!


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

I ban you for joining rabbits online on Monday at 1:01 pm!


----------



## Pumpkin

I ban you for posting over 100 messages!


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for naming your bun something so cute!


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I ban you for having a picture of a little floof


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for living in South Australia!


----------



## Catlyn

I shall ban you for having a cage included in your profile picture.


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I ban you for being a well known member.


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for doing that evn though you're a well-known member yourself.


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for not capitalizing the Y and T in YouTube in your signature!


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

I ban you for Living in California!


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I ban you for living in Kansas City.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

I ban you for joining April 19, 2020.


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for having 118 messages


----------



## Scarlette

I ban you from playing the ban game


----------



## CamelNewt528962

wah- i- ... i ban u for banning me


----------



## Scarlette

I ban you from banning me!! >: ) Now I have no such weakness, You can't stop me!!!!


----------



## Oceanie

I ban you for making an emoji face


----------



## JazzPizzazz

I ban you because your bun looks very soft.


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny

_I ban you for having a cute rabbit!_


----------



## Oceanie

I ban you for having a signature


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for having changed your PFP again. How often DO you change it?


----------



## Sam_

I ban you for having 1270 messages and 675 reaction score


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for providing information that is no longer accurate.


----------



## Oceanie

I ban you for not using an emoji in your post


----------



## peanutdabunny

I ban you for not having a rabbit in your profile pic


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for that funny bunny meme.


----------



## peanutdabunny

ArtistChibi said:


> I ban you for that funny bunny meme.


I ban you for banning me


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny

I ban you for having a meme as your avatar


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for being a clucking bunny.


----------



## BunBun71

You are band for using the word ban.


----------



## ArtistChibi

You're banned for bunny cuteness!


----------



## Catlyn

You shall be bamned for having ''chibi'' in your username. Are you really so short?


----------



## ArtistChibi

I draw chibi and chibi comics. You're banned for having the same name as a friend of mine.


----------



## Catlyn

That's interesting, both statements! I will ban you still, for you did not include in your signature, how often you draw.

outside of the ban game though, since i've seen you mention dabbling in digital art, if you use a graphics tablet of any kind, what sort of nib does your stylus have, and how often do you need to change it?

i have had to replace two in the past month or so ( been drawing an amv-type thing 6hrs a day for little under a month, (still only halfway through doing second-cut cleanish inking w/o colours, been kinda giving up but pushing through)*procrastination hits home*)it kinda sucks since ordering extras is expensive.


----------



## ArtistChibi

I use a Wacom Bamboo tablet and only need to change it once every 2-3 months. I also draw traditionally. So that saves me nibs.

I ban you for procrastinating AMV drawing.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

I ban you for being an artist!


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for box bunny.


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you because you forgot to answer what sort of nib your stylus has. Is it the common plastic-y one or a hard felt tipped one (mine's the standard one they usually come with, but i only have one spare left, bet that's gonna wear down by mid-april tho)? I would really like to know if they feel any different in terms of user experience, so if you know i'd like to know too.


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for being a member since 2019. 
And to answer your question, it's a standard, seeing as my Wacom Bamboo Pen CTL-460/K model is from 2008, which Wacom doesn't sell the nibs for anymore since 2017.


----------



## HoppyRabbits06

I ban you for being a supporting member


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for being a Well-known Member.


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for replying here so often.


----------



## CamelNewt528962

I ban you for having over 1,000 messages!!!


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for that adorable little lop!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for being a supporting member!


----------



## Robbiemybunny

Catlyn said:


> I ban you for being a supporting member!


I ban you for living 600 miles away! ( Roughly lol )


----------



## Oceanie

I ban you for quoting another person's reply.


----------



## Catlyn

i ban you for having changed your pfp again!


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for not changing your pfp enough.


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you, for you have the same hobby as me.


----------



## Oceanie

I ban you for posting your reply at 2:24 AM, my time.


----------



## Catlyn

it was 12.24 in the noon for me! I ban you for having a different timezone than mine!
( although i would be happy living whereever the bushes your timezones are)


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for being nice.


----------



## FoggyForest

I ban you for having a human avatar and not a rabitar. Btw, I like to draw animals and recently people have been calling me a furry. Im not a furry, help me!!!!!!!
btw is it stUpid to draw on a Huion 420 tablet? I know, I'm poor but lol


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for having a adorable bunny!


----------



## Pumpkin

I ban you for having a chickentar!


----------



## FoggyForest

I ban you for having a pumpkin bun.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for saying pumpkin


----------



## FoggyForest

I ban you for being a chicken girl.


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for not enough displays of your art!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for being a potato artist.

Edit: FoggyForest, why would it be dumb to work with a huion tablet? I work with the most basic "wacom one", the one that doesn't even have express keys. The tablet doesn't have to be expensive to work well. I also use free and/or alpha release programs. They work well enough for me.


----------



## FoggyForest

I ban you for making a very good point, Catlyn.


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for having the perfect profile pic.


----------



## FoggyForest

I ban you for banning me for having the perfect profile pic.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for posting on this thread


----------



## FoggyForest

i ban _you _for posting on this thread!!!


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for not telling me how to get to Sesame Street.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for banning someone!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for banning a banner!


----------



## FoggyForest

ArtistChibi said:


> I ban you for not telling me how to get to Sesame Street.


It's in Antarctica, that is all i will give away. Actually near the Amery Ice Shelf.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for giving away part of Sesame Street’s location


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for having a crazy chicken, girl!


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for not enough bunny flop images!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for owning a rabbit


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for banning a rabbit owner.


----------



## Tms

Catlyn said:


> I ban you for banning a banner!



I ban you for having a very similar looking rabbit to me


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for having two adorable bunnies!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for having changed your pfp!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you, well, because I can!


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for feeling like you're running a fertilizer factory!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for not having a legitimate reason to ban someone!


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for pointing out that I don't have a legitimate reason to ban someone.


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for being an excellent bunny mum!


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for having royalty for bunnies.


----------



## Catlyn

Pardon, Royalty for bunnies?
I shall ban you for a statement that can be misinterpreted!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for having to clean bunny litter boxes!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for making a semi-false claim. I'm away for practice now and can see my dears only two days a week, at most. I've never had to change the litterbox during that time because dad's a responsible person and will help me with the floofers when i'm not around. There's also only one box to clean.


----------



## odyssey~

I ban you for having such adorable rabbits!


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for the cuteness overload in your profile picture.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for banning someone over a cuteness overload!


----------



## BunnySis

I ban you for Loving your bunnies!


----------



## BunLover

I ban you for having your user name BunnySis


----------



## Catlyn

I shall ban you for resurfacing this thread after such a long time/j.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for owning a rabbit!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for banning!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for banning!


----------



## BunLover

I ban you for banning @CrazyChickenGirl


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for @-ing at someone!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for banning a banner!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for being an alien!


----------



## BunnySis

I ban thee for having multiple bunnies


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for having one bunny!


----------



## BunnySis

I ban thee for not saying how many buns they have


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I have 3. I ban you for banning me!


----------



## BunnySis

I ban you for me banning you for you banning me!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for using neutral pronouns for someone whose identity isn't openly confirmed. I really like when people do that though and wish more languages would just have gnc pronouns instead of gendered ones. I'm proud of my native language for getting that right.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for for banning about pronouns!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Look at yourselves. Look at the way you are behaving. Aren’t you ashamed? There has been far too much banning around here. All of you go sit in a corner and think about what you’ve done, with your ban this and ban that. Shame on you! I ban-ish you all to a corner.


----------



## BunnySis

I ban you to a corner for banning us to a corner!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Gasp! You can’t do that!


----------



## BunnySis

I can do anything....


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for making run out of ideas for what to ban you for!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for mild hypocricy! Saying that you don't have any ideas to ban for, then going ahead and banning anyway!


----------



## BunnySis

i ban you for not living in Canada!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for not living in Hawaii!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Ive been banned!!


----------



## BunLover

I ban you for saying banned.


----------



## MayBae

I ban you for banning whiterabbitrage!!!!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

Ban you for uhhh, hmmmm, reasons!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you, well, because I CAN!


----------



## BunLover

I ban you for saying CAN


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you just because Amazon delivery woke me up at 4:17 am on a Saturday and I feel like BANNING!!!!!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for getting woken up that early!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for harboring Crazy Chickens!


----------



## FunBunMom

Your banned for having a baking convo at the same time!!


Ilovemyrabbit said:


> The first batch turned out bad and the second one was better.
> 
> You're banned for using a question mark.


----------



## BunLover

I ban you for banning @Ilovemyrabbit


----------



## Catlyn

I shall ban you for having a white rabbit as a profile picture!


----------



## FunBunMom

I Ban you for using exclamation marks.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for banning over punctuation


----------



## BunLover

I ban you for not using a period after your sentence


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for having a Lop Ear rabbit


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for not having a lop eared rabbit


----------



## FunBunMom

I Ban you for having a actual picture of a rabbit!]


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for naming your rabbot Smudge.


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for spelling “rabbit” “Rabbot”


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for banning over spelling


----------



## FunBunMom

I Ban you for NOT using Proper Grammar.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for not spelling "rabbit" correctly!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for replying to a wrong banner.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for replying to the right banner


----------



## FunBunMom

I BAN YOU FOR USING LOWERCASE LETTERS!!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for yelling.


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for online status.


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for being a potato artist.
Honestly curious- why are you called that?


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for asking a question.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for banning me earlier!


----------



## BunLover

I ban you for being band before


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for calling “banned” band.


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for not calling it "band".

Also, I'm a potato who draws on a potato PC. That's why I'm a potato artist.


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for drawing potatoes


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for being online.


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for living in Estonia


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for NOT living in Estonia!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for living in a practical desert. How do you folks handle the heat?


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for pointing out that Vegas heat is dreadful!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for banning us desert people. Stay out of direct sun this time of year when it is above 110 F and the humidity being around 4 percent--does take some getting used to, but I can ride my motorcycle more than 350 days a year and you do adapt after a couple of years. Lived in the Philippines for a while and the temp was not as bad but the humidity was 95 % or more--you never felt dry and wool and leather would mildew quickly if not kept in a hot locker!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for being good at handling heat!


----------



## BunLover

I ban you for saying ban


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for having 'bun' in your username!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for not having “bun” in your username


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for having chicken in your name


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for getting reactions on your post.


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for not getting reactions on your post currently 7/31/22


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for responding at 7:41 PM!


----------



## FitzTheBun

I ban you for being a Well-Known Member!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for being Irish--us Scots of the "Wolf Clan" know!


----------



## FitzTheBun

I ban you for not having a letter as your profile picture


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you FOR having a letter as your profile picture!


----------



## FitzTheBun

I ban you for having three C's in your username


----------



## FunBunMom

Ban you for saying “username”!


----------



## RabbitO

I ban you for being poist #296.


----------



## BunLover

I ban you for being a Administrator\Moderator


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for being a forum member!


----------



## FitzTheBun

I ban you for getting a reaction on your post!


----------



## Basil14

I ban you for not having a picture of your bunny as your username picture


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for being a awesome rabbit owner!


----------



## FitzTheBun

I ban you for posting on this forum!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for banning for that!


----------



## FitzTheBun

I ban you for banning me for banning for that


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for banning them for banning you for banning for that!


----------



## FitzTheBun

I ban you for saying ban so many times that I don't want to type it


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for residing in Ireland.


----------



## FitzTheBun

I ban you for not residing in Ireland!


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for having the letting “F” as your PFP


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for the adorable drawing of bunnies as your PFP.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for not having a bunny as your profile picture!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you because your pfp and username no longer match!


----------



## FitzTheBun

I ban you for being post 313!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for having a bunny with a cute name!


----------



## FitzTheBun

I ban you for having a winter birthday!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for being a fairly new member!


----------



## FitzTheBun

I ban you for probably not being in Ireland right now


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you FOR being in Ireland right now!


----------



## FitzTheBun

I ban you for being so good at this game?


----------



## FitzTheBun

I can't think of anything better


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for not thinking of anything else to ban.


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for having too many things to ban for!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for having a letter instead of a picture like all civilized bunny slaves!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban me for typing too slow!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for banning yourself! You don't get to do that!


----------



## ArtistChibi

I ban you for banning them for banning themselves.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for being post 327!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for having crazy chickens.


----------



## Catlyn

Congrats! You typed on time! I shall not ban you for anything this time!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for not banning!


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for banning


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for banning banning!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for saying “banning” to many times!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for having a weird county name!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you because the last time I was there it rained worse than when I was stationed in Washington State!


----------



## FitzTheBun

I ban you because.... you're right it rains way too much here


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you because I’ve never been to Ireland!


----------



## RabbitO

I ban you for saying you've never been to Ireland and not saying whether is S. Ireland (EU) or N. Ireland (UK)


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for chatting up Ireland instead gorgeous Scotland!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for having heaps and bounds of natural fertilizer! How many buns are in your care at the moment?


----------



## RabbitO

I ban you for talking about natural fertilizer.


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for being so many things at once- staff, member, admin, mod!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Catlyn said:


> I ban you for having heaps and bounds of natural fertilizer! How many buns are in your care at the moment?


We only have 2 now--we're old and our health is on the decline. When we moved here in 200 we had 17--sadly most are at the Rainbow Bridge now.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban me for forgetting to Ban!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for remembering to ban!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for being a regular on this thread!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for "pot vs kettle" comment


----------



## Catlyn

Nancy McClelland said:


> I ban you for "pot vs kettle" comment


Pot vs kettle comment? I have no idea what you're talking about. I shall therefore ban you for that.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Back in the middle ages and thru our Westward expansion, almost all cooking was over open flames by use of pots or kettles when water was used. So the saying was about trying to show differences when none were distinguishable, i.e. "It's like the pot calling the kettle BLACK", when both are covered in soot, or you banning me for being on the banning site too much when we are here an equal amount--in other words, your statement has no real validity. Therefore I ban you for banning me because you don't get the "concept"!


----------



## Catlyn

I was trying to be a bit sarcastic as a joke but i guess it didn't come across as well as i thought it would. Thanks for the explanation though!
I shall not ban you for anything, just because i can.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nope--got the joke and my favorite, sarcasm! Just thought I'd give and explanation of the "saying" and it's historic roots. One of my several degrees is history, so I have a lot of almost useless knowledge on obscure facts and sayings--always liked "roots" in all of our languages and a little history always helps with understanding how our world is today. And I ban you for not banning me, "just because I can!"


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for knowing awesome stuff!
Would you happen to know why there are differences in british and american english in words like colour/favourite/flavour where britts just luve their u's and americans liked to drop it?


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Same reason Latin is used for Scientific and biblical--a "dead" language no longer spoken by a regional population--no slang or changes/inclusions over time. English is spken by americans, Australians, and New Zealanders but there are major differences/inclusions in each region, not to mention Ireland, Wales, and Scotland. Pants in the US are trousers in the UK, so if you tell a Brit women you like her pants, you'll probably getsmacked for talking about underwear. Pissed is drunk in the UK and upset here. Things morph/change, change being the only constant in our universe. I ban you for being so inquisitive, that's my "sthick". (thing)


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for banning over curiosity!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for not being sarcastic enough.


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for being a supporting member!!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you because…… reasons!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for your profile picture! It's of Bullet, right?


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for knowing my profile picture is Bullet!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for not having a sleeping rabbit for your profile picture!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for having a pfp of the sleeping rabbit that looks like they crossed some paths! Nikki, right? So adorable yet dangerous!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for knowing the name of our avatar bunny! She' been gone for 6 years now--was our 2nd Bunnicula from the story "The Celery Stalks at Midnite" We now have a 3rd, named Nick.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for having cute rabbits!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for not knowing all rabbits are "CUTE!" Why does anyone have "crazy chickens?"


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for misunderstanding my name! It’s like “crazy cat lady” not necessarily crazy chickens, but crazy about chickens. Some chickens definitely are crazy though


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for misunderstanding that I'm being obtuse--I like to play around with languages-- Rhetoric and How to lie with Statistics were some of my favorite classes in Poly Sci at college--made it way easier to understand politicians, but not politics.


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for learning to understand politicians!


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for joining in 2019


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you because I can!


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you because why not?


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for banning for invalid reasons.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you because that’s what this threads for!


----------



## BunLover

I ban you for being a banner


----------



## Wenche

I ban you for having such cute bunny


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for also having a really cute bunny!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for having a lop!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for not having "crazy chickens"!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for not having them either! 
I've never seen a chicken that's outright crazy even though i've seen a lot of 'em.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for banning someone!


----------



## Wenche

I ban you just because it's raining outside


----------



## Catlyn

i ban you for having more reaction scores than messages!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for having more messages than reaction scores!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for being in the same situation!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

_I ban you both for being slackers!_


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for tilting your _text_


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you because you have no actual authority to ban!


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you because your profile picture changed again!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you because I want to!
Also, yeah, I know I keep changing it. I just can’t seem to decide on one


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for having the emoji


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for not adding a full stop.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for banning because of punctuation!


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for changing ur pfp to a brown lop


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for your profile picture being a cartoon!


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for living in New York


----------



## Catlyn

I ban you for not living there!


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for not living here either!


----------



## BunLover

I ban you because your rabbits are adorable


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you because your rabbit is to!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you, well, because I can!


----------



## FunBunMom

I ban you for joining 2007


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you for being an awesome rabbit owner!


----------



## Catlyn

i ban you because i've long lost count on what number profile picture you're at.


----------



## CrazyChickenGirl

I ban you because so have I!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you all, just because I can! (could not come up with a witty remark, darn it!)


----------



## Catlyn

You could've proudly announced that you've never changed your profile pic while most others of us have many a time? I ban you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

I ban you for not having "THE PERFECT PROFILE PIC!!!!!!" That was our little girl Nikki--Bunnicula II, and she's been gone for 8 years now. She was a world class sleeper and it just blew my mind that she would sleep on her back, all 4 legs in the air and her mouth slightly open--definitely very comfortable in her environment. We now have a NickyIII, a blue eyed white male and our !st was a little white with brown eyes.


----------



## Catlyn

How _dare_ you say that i don't have a perfect profile pic?! You shall be banned for it!
_*My*_ perfect profile pic is _always_ exactly the last successful bonded pair that is alive; because i'm too emotionally attached to change to a single-bun-pic after one of the pair has gone. I didn't change it when Lümi went until Iris came, didn't change it after Storm left and won't be until Iris will have a new bondmate. Which might be far as four years into the future, but i'm standing my ground.


----------

